# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  NCK Pro Dongle ( NCK + UMT )

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
NCK Pro Dongle ( NCK + UMT ) *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:     
NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) activated with ACT1, CDMA and 
Iden/Palm - unlimited phone Flashing, mobile unlocking and code 
calculation (standalone, no server required) tool for Alcatel, 
BlackBerry, Doro, HTC, Huawei, LG, Motorola, Pantech, Samsung, Sony 
Ericsson, SFR, ZTE and Palm cell phones*. Also, removes SIM Lock, 
repairs BT, repairs IMEI, wipes phones, removes Google account.   *Note!* After 1 year it is necessary to renew access by means of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].    *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Features*Unlimited Unlock operationsRead BlackBerry Unlock CodesCalculate BlackBerry 5 Level Codes via IMEI & MEPCalculate BlackBerry 5 Level Codes via IMEI & PRDRead Codes for HTC (OMAP & Qualcomm)Read/Write MTK FlashWrite MTK Factory Flash (Flash files can be found in support area only)Format MTK phonesReset factory defaults (ZTE phones with counter)Read info and provider IDDisplay Codes on PCSupports latest PIDsReads LG Correct Code for Connected phone with RJ45 Cable + FTDI and USBUnlock Code Calculations for Alcatel cell phones, Calculates 5 levels of Unlock Codes + All Existing PIDs SupportedUnlock Code Calculations for ZTE cell phonesUnlock Code Calculations for Motorola WX-series cell phonesUnlock Code Calculations for Vodafone cell phonesUnlock Code Calculations for SFR cell phonesUnlock Code Calculations for ZTE Android B03/B04 cell phonesRead Unlock Codes for LG Infineon cell phonesFactory Reset for LG Infineon based cell phonesUSB Dongle protectedStandalone featuresMulti Flashing, language changingDirect UnlockRead Unlock CodesStandalone calculatorFile managerUser Code and Factory ResetUnlimited unlockingRemove Sim LockRepair BTRepair IMEIWipe PhonesRemove Google accountWindows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8.0, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 compatible *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - ACT1 Activation Features*Micromax unlimited calculations – Server BasedAlcatel Android Unlimited calculations – Server BasedHTC Android UnlockingRead Huawei Gxxx series codes via cable, unlimited unlocking – Server BasedAvivo unlimited calculations – Server BasedVerykool unlimited calculations – Server BasedHuawei Qualcomm modemsMessagePhone unlimited calculations – Server BasedGtran unlimited calculations – Server BasedSpice unlimited calculations – Server BasedChibo Mobiles calculationsand more... *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - CDMA Support**Alcatel* *C131* - One-click Unlock, Flash (Normal / Emergency)*OT-255c* - One-click Unlock, Flash (Normal / Emergency)*OT-616c* - Flash, MEID Repair, Read / Write Contacts, Read / Write Messages, Write Brew*Haier* *C2030* - One-click Unlock, Flash (Normal / Emergency)*C380* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial 
Flash (Normal / Emergency), Write        Firmware (Normal/Emergency), 
Write EFS Only, Write MEID *World's First**C381* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flash (Normal / Emergency), MEID Write *All Versions Supported**C5000* - One-click Unlock, Flash (Normal / Emergency)*C5100* - One-click Unlock, Flash (Normal / Emergency)*CG100* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flash (Normal / Emergency), Write        MEID, NV Repair*CG220* - Full and Partial Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Write MEID / IMEI / BT        Address, Repair NV*CG550* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Repair        MEID / IMEI / BT Address*Olive* *VC-2110* - One-click Unlock, Flashing (Normal / Emergency)*VC-2130* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Repair        MEID*VC-2330* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Repair        MEID*Huawei* *C2829* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2830* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2831* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2835* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2835D* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2839M* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2856* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*C2930T* - Full and Partial Flashing, fs_pm Error Repair, Read AMSS, Read EFS,        Contact Service Repair*Huawei Modem* *EC122* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*EC150* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*EC156* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*EC1260* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*EC1261* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*EC306* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*EC315* - Unlock, Flash (Normal / 
Emergency), Repair ESN/MEID, Reset SPC, Rebuild        EFS, 
Repair/Restore NVM, Enable Diagnostic Port*Karbonn* *B121* - Flashing, Repair, Write MEID, Read Privacy Password*LG* *LG 6210* - Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click RF/PRL/EFS Write,        One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*LG 6300* - Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click RF/PRL/EFS Write,        One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3500* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3510* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3530* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3540* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3550* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3600* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click RF/PRL/EFS        Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3610* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3630* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 3640* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*RD 6100* - Full and Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click RF/PRL/EFS Write,        One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*TS 3520* - One-click Unlock, Full and 
Partial Flashing, Blink Repair, One-click        RF/PRL/EFS Write, 
One-click ESN/MEID Repair, Rebuild EFS*Lava* *C180* - One Click Unlock, Write Firmware (Normal/Emergency) *World's First**C181* - One-click Unlock, Flashing (Normal / Emergency) *All Versions        Supported, World's First**CG132* - Full and Partial Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Repair MEID/IMEI*CG142J* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing(Normal / Emergency), Repair        MEID/IMEI *All Versions Supported, World's First**L661* - One-click Unlock, Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Enable Diagnostic Port*M141* - Flashing (Normal / Emergency), Repair MEID*Micromax* *MMX 352g Modem* - One-click IMEI Repair*C100* - Flashing (Normal / Emergency)*C111* - One-click Unlock, Flashing (Normal / Emergency)*Samsung* *B119* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B139* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B159* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B189* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B199* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B209* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B219* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B229* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B259* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B269* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B279* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B309* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B319* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B339FM* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B379* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*B619* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*F219* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*S189* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*S259* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*S379* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*W169* - Unlock, Read User Lock, Flash, Full and Safe Rebuild, Repair MEID, Write        SPC*Samsung Android (Qualcomm)* Read Info via Diag/UART/ADBOne-click Backup / Wipe / Restore Partitions (All Models)Repair IMEI and MEID via UART and Diag PortOne-click Samsung Sprint Unlock and Re-lockWrite CertificateReset SPCWrite PRL*ZTE* *C132* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*C332* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*D286* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write IMEI / MEID / BT Address*F285* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*M131* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*N600+* - Unlock*N788* - Unlock*N799D* - Unlock / Re-lock by Flashing *World's First**S100* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S130* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S160* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S1602* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S165* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*C132* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S170* - Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S183* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S185* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S188* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*S194* - One-click Unlock, Full and Partial Flashing, Write MEID*Other Features:* ADB Communication Function - *Improved*NV Read / WriteRemove ESN, MEID, SPC and IMEI from Full Firmware - *Improved*Qualcomm Firmware EditorOne-click FTM Fix for the phones stuck in FTM ModeRead / Write RUIM ConfigurationAuto-Detection of CPU type, Flash and EFS sizeRead Firmware in Normal and Download ModeESN to MEID Brute-force to find matching MEIDs for a given ESNFull Diagnostic Terminal to send any Diag Command to a phone*Advanced Features* Automatic Detection of Firmware TypeAutomatic Flash Chip Detection to protect from Flashing a wrong size FirmwareManual Mode Unlocking for ZTE Phones to unlock even unsupported phonesAutomatic Detection of Phone Model for LG and ZTEAutomatic User Code Read while reading Information*ZTE Recovery Module to recover most ZTE Phones in blinking condition* *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - GSM Support:**Allwinner* Allwinner IMEI RepairWipe and Unlock*Android Utils* Get Partition Information of any Android deviceBackup / Wipe / Restore Any Partition in One-clickRemove PIN/Password/PatternRemove Google account lockWipe dataRead APN dataWrite APN data*Samsung Android - Direct Unlock* for the following models: GT-I8730,  GT-I8730T, GT-I9190, GT-I9192, GT-I9192I, 
GT-I9195, GT-I9195I, GT-I9195L, GT-I9195T, GT-I9197, GT-I9200, GT-I9205,
 GT-I9208, GT-I9210, GT-I9230, GT-I9235, GT-I9295, GT-I9300I, GT-I9301I,
 GT-I9301Q, GT-I9305, GT-I9305T, GT-I9505, GT-I9506, GT-I9507, GT-I9508,
 GT-I9515, GT-I9515L, GT-N7005, GT-N7105, GT-N8020, GT-S7275B, 
GT-S7275R, GT-S7275T, SC-01F, SC-02E, SC-02F, SC-03E, SC-04E, SC-05D, 
SC-06D, SC-O3D, SGH-I257, SGH-I257M, SGH-I317, SGH-I317M, SGH-I337, 
SGH-I337M, SGH-I437, SGH-I467, SGH-I497, SGH-I527, SGH-I527M, SGH-I537, 
SGH-I547C, SGH-I577, SGH-I667, SGH-I717, SGH-I717D, SGH-I717M, 
SGH-I717R, SGH-I727, SGH-I727R, SGH-I747, SGH-I747M, SGH-I747U, 
SGH-I757,  SGH-I757M, SGH-I957, SGH-I957D, SGH-I957M, SGH-I957R, 
SGH-M819N, SGH-M919, SGH-M919N, SGH-M919V, SGH-T699, SGH-T769, SGH-T779,
 SGH-T879, SGH-T889, SGH-T889V, SGH-T989, SGH-T989D, SGH-T999, 
SGH-T999L, SGH-T999N, SGH-T999V, SHV-E110S, SHV-E120K, SHV-E120L, 
SHV-E120S, SHV-E140S, SHV-E150S, SHV-E160K, SHV-E160L, SHV-E160S, 
SHV-E170K, SHV-E170L,  SHV-E170S, SHV-E250L, SHV-E250S, SHV-E310K, 
SHV-E310L, SHV-E310S, SHV-E330K, SHV-E330L, SHV-E330S, SHV-E370K, 
SHV-E400K, SHV-E400S, SM-A3000, SM-A300G, SM-A300H, SM-A300HQ, 
SM-A300HQSM, SM-A300M, SM-A300XU, SM-A300XZ, SM-A300YZ, SM-A5000, 
SM-A5009, SM-A500FU, SM-A500HQ, SM-A500HQSM, SM-A500XZ, SM-A500YZ, 
SM-A700YD, SM-A700YD, SM-C105, SM-G110B, SM-G110H, SM-G110M, SM-G130E, 
SM-G130H, SM-G130HN, SM-G130M, SM-G318H, SM-G3502C, SM-G3502I, 
SM-G3502L, SM-G3502T, SM-G3509I, SM-G350E, SM-G350L, SM-G355H, 
SM-G355HN, SM-G355M, SM-G357FZ, SM-G360H, SM-G360M, SM-G386T1, 
SM-G386T1SM, SM-G386W, SM-G5108,  SM-G5108Q, SM-G5109, SM-G5306W, 
SM-G5308W, SM-G5309W, SM-G530BT, SM-G530F, SM-G530FZ, SM-G530H, 
SM-G530M, SM-G530Y, SM-G710, SM-G7102, SM-G7102T, SM-G7105, SM-G7105H,  
SM-G7105L, SM-G7106, SM-G7108, SM-G7200, SM-G730A, SM-G730V, SM-G730W8, 
SM-G7508Q, SM-G7509, SM-G750H, SM-G800H, SM-G860P, SM-G9006V, SM-G9006W,
 SM-G9008V, SM-G9008W, SM-G9009D, SM-G9009W, SM-G900A, SM-G900AZ, 
SM-G900F, SM-G900FD, SM-G900FQ, SM-G900I, SM-G900K, SM-G900L, SM-G900M, 
SM-G900P, SM-G900R4, SM-G900S, SM-G900T, SM-G900T1, SM-G900V, SM-G900W8,
 SM-G901F, SM-N9005, SM-N9006, SM-N9008, SM-N9008V, SM-N9009, SM-N900A, 
SM-N900P, SM-N900R4, SM-N900S, SM-N900T, SM-N900U, SM-N900V, SM-N900W8, 
SM-N910A, SM-N910F, SM-N910G, SM-N910P, SM-N910R4, SM-N910T, SM-N910W8, 
SM-N9150, SM-N915A, SM-N915F, SM-N915FY, SM-N915G, SM-N915P, SM-N915R4, 
SM-N915T, SM-P605,  SM-P605M, SM-P605S, SM-P605V, SM-P607A, SM-P607T, 
SM-P905, SM-P905F0, SM-P905M, SM-P905V, SM-P907A, SM-P907A, SM-P907T, 
SM-T217A, SM-T217T, SM-T239C, SM-T239C, SM-T239M, SM-T331, SM-T331C, 
SM-T335, SM-T335F3, SM-T335K, SM-T335L, SM-T335, SM-T337A, SM-T337T, 
SM-T337V, SM-T355, SM-T355C, SM-T365, SM-T365Y, SM-T525, SM-T531, 
SM-T535,  SM-T535A, SM-T535R4, SM-T807P, SM-T807R4, SM-T807V *Also, you can run these  operations:*     Enable Diagnostic PortEnable UARTEnable Hidden Menu FeatureRemove PIN / Password / Pattern Lock without Data Loss via Modem PortFormat phoneAnti-Malware for all Android devices (remove malware / viruses)Samsung FRP Lock Reset (one-click) - *World's First*Samsung SPD Reset Code (get unlock codes in single click) - *Exclusive*Samsung SPD Certificate Read / WriteADB Communication FunctionWi-Fi and BT ID Repair - almost all Samsung Android  *ZTE Modem* *MF190* - Unlock, Flash (Full / Partial), Recover Half Dead Modem, Write IMEI*MF190A* - Unlock, Flash (Full / Partial), Recover Half Dead Modem, Write IMEI*MF190U* - Unlock, Flash (Full / Partial), Recover Half Dead Modem, Write IMEI*MF96U Hotspot (US Cellular)* - Direct Unlock, RelockBackup and Restore NVRead and Write DashboardEnable and Disable Diagnostic Port(All these functions will work on other models too)*ZTE Icera Modems* Read Detailed InformationEnable / Disable Auto-run (CD-Drive)Set / Exit Download ModeWrite Dashboard*ZTE Android - Unlock, Write IMEI/BT Address/Wi-Fi Mac* for following models: A21 Plus, A5, Amazing A1, Amigo, Atlas, Atlas W, Base Lutea,
 Blade G Plus, Blade, Carl, Concord, E400, E821S, F951, Global Z3, 
Libra, Light, Light Plus, Light Tab 2, Link,  Lord, Monte Carlo, 
Movistar Class, Movistar Link, Movistar Prime, N61, Optimus Barcelona, 
P725, P725A, P726G, P729B, P729V, P733, P733K, P733N, P733T, P735T, 
P743, P743T, R22, R252, R3100, Racer, Roamer, San Fransisco II, San 
Fransisco, Skate, SmartFren, Soft Stone, SoftBank, Star 7, Star Addict, 
Star Trail, StartText II, Telenor Pro239L, Touch Plus, V170, V760, V768,
 V852, V859, V875, V880, V880+, V881, V882, V889D, V9, V9+, V960, V9A, 
V9C, Vivacity, X60, X850, X876, XCD 35, Z990, Z990G*Huawei Calculator* Calculate Algorithms v.1, v.2, v.3 and Flash CodesBulk Calculator to calculate thousands of IMEIs in seconds*QC Universal Unlock* Unlock any personalization-based locked phone via diagnostic port *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Iden/Palm Activation Features Motorola iDEN*Unlock CNS OldUnlock CNS New *Palm Pixi/Pre*Auto detect phone modelDirect unlock methodUnlocks phones with blocked counterNo Flashing phone or installing Java Apps4-Step unlock method *Supported Features By Avengers Android MTK Software:*Flash Firmware = Allow to Flash Firmware Full Firmware (preloader + format)Upgrade Mode (without Flash preloader and format).Allow to select manually files what will be Flashed(enable or disable files)Perform after Flash checksum verification.Dump phone firmware = Read factory firmware + additional files like NVRAMProtectFRP etc.USER Data (Good For backing up Phone Photos, SMS, Phone Book etc) with detailed info about preloader, firmware and IMEI.Dump/Read security items in Flash Mode.Restore security items in Flash mode.Dump/Read NVRAM & Restore NVRAM - Supported in Flash mode and META mode.Format full except preloader.Format by range = supported in Flash mode.Format User data in phone = supported in Flash mode.Reboot in META mode, factory mode.Read unlock codes - supported in Flash mode and META mode, ADB mode.Direct unlock = supported in Flash mode and META mode, ADB mode.Repair IMEI = supported in Flash Mode, META Mode, SP META Mode, ADB Mode.Reset FRP = supported in Flash mode.Reset Privacy = supported in Flash mode.Analyze preloader file = provide all info about preloader.Boot info, provide info about Flash IC, CPU, IMEI in Flash mode.META info, provide info about IMEI, model, CPU, brand etc. in META mode.ADB Info, provide info about IMEI, model, CPU, brand etc. in ADB mode.Allow to select manually location for backup directory.Support access with many Firmwares for different brands and many Security Backups. *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Alcatel Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Alcatel MTK*OT-B331, OT-C818, OT-C819D, OT-DS1D, OT-E101 FLIP, OT-EASYMUSIC, 
OT-KR01 (Crystal), OT-TEST, OT-V570, OT-S122, OT-S621, OT-S626, OT-T60, 
OT-T66, OT-90, OT-103, OT-104, OT-105, OT-106, OT-107, OT-108, OT-109, 
OT-112, OT-113, OT-117, OT-132, OT-140, OT-150, OT-1801, OT-203, 
OT-203A, OT-203E, OT-204, OT-205, OT-206, OT-208, OT-209, OT-213, 
OT-214, OT-214W, OT-216, OT-217, OT-222, OT-223, OT-228, OT-232, OT-233,
 OT-250, OT-252, OT-255, OT-255D, OT-262, OT-268, OT-280, OT-282, 
OT-292, OT-296, OT-297, OT-300, OT-301, OT-303, OT-304, OT-305, OT-306, 
OT-308, OT-310, OT-311, OT-312, OT-315, OT-315M, OT-317D, OT-318D, 
OT-319, OT-322, OT-332D, OT-352, OT-355, OT-355DX, OT-356, OT-358, 
OT-358G, OT-358D, OT-360, OT-361, OT-362, OT-363, OT-380, OT-383, 
OT-385, OT-385J, OT-385D, OT-390, OT-455, OT-505, OT-505K, OT-506, 
OT-506D, OT-508, OT-510, OT-530, OT-540, OT-543, OT-555, OT-565, OT-585,
 OT-585D, OT-585F  OT-595, OT-595D, OT-600, OT-602, OT-602D, OT-605, 
OT-606, OT-650, OT-660, OT-665, OT-668, OT-706, OT-708, OT-710, OT-710D,
 OT-7110, OT-710K, OT-720, OT-720D, OT-720G, OT-799, OT-8107, OT-800, 
OT-802, OT-802Y, OT-803, OT-803D,  OT-806, OT-806D, OT-807, OT-808, 
OT-809, OT-810, OT-810D, OT-813, OT-813D, OT-813F, OT-818, OT-818D, 
OT-819, OT-828, OT-838, OT-870, OT-880 (MISS-SIXTY2, AMSTERDAM), OT-900,
 OT-901, OT-902, OT-905, OT-510, OT-870, OT-871, OT-655W, OT-902 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Alcatel Android*OT890, OT891, OT908, OT908A, OT908F, OT908F, OT909, 
OT909A, OT909S, OT910,  OT910A, OT980, OT980A, OT981, OT981A, OT990, 
OT990A, OT990S, OTA890, OTA909,  OTA990, OTC908, OTC990, OTMOVE, OTV958,
 OT-903, OT-903A, OT-903X, OT-903D, OT-918, OT-918A, OT-918X, OT-918D, 
OT-918N, OT-918S, ORANGE PASADENA, OT-991, OT-991A, OT-991X, OT-991D, 
OT-A919, OT-V861, OT-M960, OT-A966, OT-W939, OT-A919, OT-C918, OT-C919, 
OT-MOV2, OT-MOV2X *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Alcatel MTK Android Unlock and Flashing via USB Cable*OT-903, OT-903A, OT-903D, OT-918, OT-918A, OT-918D, 
OT-918N, OT-918S, OT-C918, OT-A919, OT-C919, OT-MOV2, OT-W939, OT-M960, 
OT-V861, ORANGE PASADENA, OT-991, OT-991D, OT-985, OT-985A, OT-985X, 
OT-985D, OT-985N, OT-913, OT-913A, OT-913X, OT-913D, OT-913N, OT-916, 
OT-916D, OTC985, OT922, OT-928 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Virgin Media Alcatel Phones Unlock via Calculation of IMEI and PID*VM-202, VM-506, VM565, VM-621I, VM-665, VM-800 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Vodafone Alcatel Phones Unlock via Calculation of IMEI and PID*Vodafone-150, Vodafone-155, Vodafone-250, Vodafone-252, 
Vodafone-331, Vodafone-331FM, Vodafone-345, Vodafone-350, Vodafone-353, 
Vodafone-354, Vodafone-355, Vodafone-455, Vodafone-540, Vodafone-541, 
Vodafone-54 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Alcatel Modems*S220L, X020, X030, X060, X060S, X070S, X080S, X090S, 
X100X, X150X, X200S, X200X, X210S, X210X, X215S, X220X, X225L, X225S, 
X228L, X230X, X300X, X310X, X500X, X520X, Y280X *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Motorola MTK Alcatel Made Phones Unlock via Calculation of IMEI and PID*WX-160, WX-161, WX-180, WX-181, WX-260, WX-260C, WX-265, WX-288, WX-280, WX-290 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for SFR Alcatel Phones Unlock via Calculation of IMEI and PID*SFR-101, SFR-115, SFR-117, SFR-121, SFR-122, SFR-123, 
SFR-1150, SFR-152, SFR-153, SFR-262, SFR-344, SFR-3340. OT-F101, 
OT-F122, OT-F115, OT-F121, OT-F152, OT-F117, OT-F153, OT-F331, OT-F262 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Alcatel TCL Phones*TCL-I606, TCL-I650, TCL-I780, TCL-I802, TCL-I806, 
TCL-I806D, TCL-I880, TCL-I898, TCL-I900, TCL-I905, TCL-T208, TCL-T218, 
TCL-T255, TCL-T268, TCL-T355, TCL-Q3, TCL-Q5 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Other supported Alcatel models*OT-4005, OT-4011, OT-4030A (One Touch Glory 2), 
OT-6030A/OT-6030X/OT-6030D (One Touch Idol), OT-972, OT-997, OT-998, 
OT-5035A, OT-5035D, OT-5035E, OT-5035X, MTC-970, MTS-970, MTS-972, One 
Touch Star 6010D, OT-6033, OT-6040, OT-7025, OT-7030, OT-7030R, OT-8000,
 OT-8000X, OT-AURUS, OT-J300, One Touch Star 6010D, OT-966, OT-A998, 
OT-C997, OT-E928, OT-V958 / Vodafone-958, OT-Y710, Megafon_TP-DS1, 
OT-T268, OT-I780, OT-I808, OT-I818, OT-I888, OT-I905, VM560 (Virgin 
Media), Orange Dabi *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Blackberry Models*Free, standalone, instant and unlimited, no internet, no credits.Calculates 5 levels of MEPs: MEP1, MEP2, MEP3, MEP4, MEP5.254 MEPs supported!Calculates IMEI+MEP or IMEI+PRD – OVER 9k REAL PRDs supported.  6120, 6210, 6220, 6230, 6280, 6510, 6710, 6720, 6750, 7100, 
7105, 7130, 7210, 7230, 7250, 7270, 7280, 7290, 7510, 7520, 7730, 7750, 
7780, 8100, 8110,  8120, 8130, 8220, 8300, 8310, 8320, 8330, 8350, 8500,
 8520, 8700, 8703, 8705, 8707, 8800, 8801, 8810, 8820, 8830, 8900, 9000,
 9020, 9100, 9105, 9300, 9360, 9380, 9500, 9520, 9520, 9525, 9530, 9550,
 9600, 9630, 9700, 9780, 9790, 9800, 9860, 9900, 9930, Bold, Curve, 
Gemini, Niagara, Odin, Onyx, Pearl, Pearl Flip, RIM 850, RIM 857, Storm,
 Storm 2, Thunder, Tour, 9 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Doro Models**DORO Unlock code Calculation  via IMEI*345, 345, GSM, 409, 409s, 410, 410s, 610, 610s *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported HTC Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for HTC Android*HTC A3333 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC A3335 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC A6277 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC A6288 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC A6365 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC A6366 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC A9191 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Ace Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Aria Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC AT&T Aria Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Bahamas Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Bravo Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Buzz Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC CLIC1000 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Click Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Desire HD Direct Unlock Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Desire Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Desire C Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Espresso Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Glacier Direct UnlockHTC Gratia Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Hero Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC HERO100 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC HERO130 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC HERO200 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Incredible S Direct UnlockHTC Inspire 4G Direct UnlockHTC Intruder Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Legend Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Liberty Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Magic Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC My Touch 3G Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC myTouch 3G Slide Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC myTouch 4G Direct UnlockHTC MyTouch2 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC PB6510000 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC PB7610000 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC PB9920000 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC PC4910000 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Pyramid Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC SAPP100 Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Sapphire Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Sensation 4G Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Sensation Z710e Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Sensation Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC Tattoo Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't workHTC T-Mobile G2 Direct UnlockHTC VISION Direct UnlockHTC Vivo Direct UnlockHTC Wildfire Read Unlock Codes – Root required if auto temp. root doesn't work *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for HTC Safe Code Reader*HTC P3450, HTC Touch, HTC Ted Baker Needle, Orange, HTC 
Touch P3450, Dopod  S1, T-Mobile MDA Touch, O2 XDA Nova, Vodafone VPA 
Touch, HTC Excalibur, HTC  S620, HTC S621 Rogers, Dopod C720, Dopod 
C720W, T-Mobile Dash, T-Mobile MDA  Mail, O2 XDA Cosmo, Orange SPV E600 
GENE, HTC P3400, HTC P3400i, HTC P3401,  Dopod D600, Dopod D600 (Action 
Version), HERALD, HTC P4350, HTC P4351, Dopod  C800, Dopod C858, O2 XDA 
Terra, Vodafone VPA, Compact IV, T-Mobile Wing MONET,  HTC S320 Virgin 
Lobster, 700TV, Oxygen, HTC S310, Dopod 310, Orange, SPV C100,  OPAL, 
HTC T222X, HTC Touch Viva, Dopod Touch Viva, Shadow, T-Mobile Shadow, 
HTC  Kii 100, HTC Pharos, HTC P3470, Dopod P660, HTC Vox, HTC S710, HTC 
S711, Dopod  C500, Dopod C730, Vodafone VDA V, Vodafone V1415, Vodafone 
V7505, SFR S710, Orange SPV E650, Swisscom XPA V1415,Pharos E650, 
Qualcomm MSM7200, Wings, HTC  S730, SoftBank X03HT, O2 XDA Atmos, 
Kaiser, HTC P4550, HTC TyTN II, Vodafone  VPA Compact V, Vodafone V1615,
 SFR V1615, Swisscom XPA V1615, T-Mobile MDA  Vario III, AT&T Tilt, 
O2 XDA Stellar, EMobile Emonster S1HT, Niki, HTC  P5500, HTC P5520, HTC 
Touch Dual, SFR and Touch Dual Swisscom and Touch Dual, Vodafone and 
Touch Dual, Dopod S600, T-Mobile MDA Touch Plus, O2 XDA Star,  EMobile 
Emonster Lite S12HT, Polaris, HTC P3650, HTC P3651, HTC Touch Cruise, 
HTC Touch Cruise, P3651, SFR and, HTC Touch Cruise, Dopod P860, O2 XDA 
Orbit 2 Diamond, HTC P3700, HTC P3701, HTC P3702, HTC Touch Diamond, HTC
 Touch Diamond P3702, HTC Touch Diamond White, Orange and HTC Touch 
Diamond, Swisscom and HTC  Touch Diamond, Vodafone and HTC Touch 
Diamond, Dopod S900 (HTC Touch Diamond), O2 XDA Diamond, O2 XDA Ignito, 
T-Mobile MDA Compact IV, EMobile Emonster S21HT, NTT Docmo Pro series HT
 Raphael, HTC T727X, HTC Touch Pro, Orange, HTC Touch  Pro Swisscom, HTC
 Touch Pro, Vodafone, HTC Touch Pro AT&T, HTC Fuze, O2 XDA Diamond 
Pro, O2 XDA Serra, T-Mobile MDA Vario IV, SoftBank X05HT, HTC HD, HTC 
T828X, HTC Touch HD, Iolite Code HTC T424X, HTC Touch Cruise, Dopod 
Touch Cruise, O2 Xda Guide Jade, HTC T323X, HTC Touch 3G Topaz, HTC 
T535X, HTC Touch Diamond2, T-Mobile MDA Compact V AT&T, HTC Pure 
Rhodium, HTC T737X, HTC Touch Pro2, T-Mobile MDA Vario V, AT&T Tilt 
2, Mega, HTC Touch2, T333, Quartz Code, HTC T829X, HTC Max 4G Rose, HTC 
S740 HD2, HTC Leo, HTC T8585, HTC T9193, HTC Leo 100 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Huawei Models*G6600, G5500, G5510, G6603, G6609, G7050, G7300, KNP 
Touch, T-MOBILE ENERGY, VM820, G7105, G20, G6005, G6605, G6608, G6210, 
G6620, G7210, Panama, VM720, G5726, G7510, G6622, G3501, G7600, G7002, 
G5010 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Huawei U Series*Astro T-Mobile Prism, Blaze, Boulder, Fusion 2, G300, 
Gaga, HUAWEI-858, MTS EVO, Netphone 501, Orange Stockholm, Orange 
Barcelona, OPTIMUS T-Mobile, STOCKHOLM, Sonic, SFR STARSHINE, Rapport, 
Vodafone-858, T-Mobile Comet, Turkcell T20, U8150, U8160, U8180, U8220, 
U8350, U8500, U8510, U8510_IDEOS, U8650, U8651T, U8652, U8655, U8665, 
U8666, U8815, Ascend Y100, Ascend Y200, Ascend Y201, X1, X3 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Huawei Modems*E156, E155, E1550, E1552, E156G, E160, E160G, E161, E166, 
E169, E169G, E170  E172, E176, E1762, E180, E182E, E196, E226, E270, 
E271, E272, E510, E612, E618, E620, E630, E630+, E660, E660A, E800, 
E870, E880, EG162, E880, EG162, EG162G, EG602, EG602G, B260a, E122, 
E153, E1551, E1553, E155X, E156B, E156C, E1609, E160E, E160X, E1612, 
E1615, E1616, E1630, E1632, E166G, E1690, E1692, E170G, E171, E172G, 
E173, E1750, E1750C, E1752, E1756, E176G, E1803, E180G, E180S, E181, 
E182, E1820, E216, E219, E230, EM770, S4011, UMG1691, UMG181, UMG1831, 
EC122, EC150, EC156, EC1260, EC1261, EC306, EC315 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported LG Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for LG Safe Code Reader*A110, GB102, GB105, GB106, GB107a, GB108, GB109, GB125, 
GB126, GB250, GU220, GU230, KG270, KG271, KG275, KG276, KG278, KG285, 
KG288, KG289, KG370, KG375, KP100, KP105, KP107, KP109, KP112, KP270, 
KF510, KF600, KP500, KP501, KP502, KP505, KP550, KP570, KS365, GS100, 
GS101, GS101go, GS102, GS102go, GS105 GS107, GS107a, GS107b, GS108, 
GS155, GS155a, GS290, TU365F *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Micromax Models**Unlimited Calculation via IMEI*Micromax MMX310G *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Motorola Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Motorola WX Series*WX160, WX161, WX180, WX181, WX260, WX265, WX288, WX295, WX390, WX395 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Motorola Iden*Unlock CNS New for: i296 (new v37 07-02-2010), All i410,
 i465 (v20 and higher), i855e, i412 (new Jan 2012), i475 (new Jan 2012, 
requires USB cable with 9v)Unlock CNS Old for: i290, i335, i425, i776, i465 (V19 and older) *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Pantech Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Pantech Unlock Code Calculation via IMEI*P1010, P2000 Breeze,P2020 Ease, P7040 Link, P7000 Impact, 
P8000 Crossover Android, P9020 Presuit, P9050 Laser, C600, C610, C740 
Matrix, C790 Alladin-Duo, C810 Duo, C820 Matrix Pro, P6010, P5000, 
P7040P, p2030 Breeze III *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Samsung Models*GT-A897, GT-B6520, GT-B7320, GT-B7330, GT-B7510, 
GT-B7510L, GT-C3200, GT-C3200G, GT-C3200L, GT-C3310C, GT-C3310L, 
GT-C3310V, GT-C3312, GT-C3312, GT-C3322, GT-C3330, GT-C3332, GT-C3350, 
GT-C3353, GT-C3530, GT-C3550,  GT-C3550L, GT-C3550M, GT-C3560, GT-C5010,
 GT-C5010L, GT-E2230, GT-E2230L, GT-E2230M, GT-E2232, GT-E2330, 
GT-E2330B, GT-E2330C, GT-E2530, GT-E2530F, GT-E2600, GT-E2652, 
GT-E2652W, GT-I5500, GT-I5503, GT-I5503T, GT-I5505, GT-I5700,  GT-I5800,
 GT-I5801, GT-I6410, GT-I6500, GT-I6500U, GT-I7110, GT-I7500, GT-I8150, 
GT-I8320, GT-I8330, GT-I8350, GT-I8510, GT-I8520, GT-I8530, GT-I8700, 
GT-I9000, GT-I9000M, GT-I9003, GT-I9008, GT-I9010, GT-I9020, GT-I9023,  
GT-I9088, GT-I9100, GT-I9100G, GT-I9100P, GT-I9100T, GT-I9103, GT-I9108,
 GT-I9188, GT-I9210, GT-I9300, GT-I9300M, GT-I9300T, GT-I9308, GT-M3710,
 GT-N7000, GT-N8000, GT-P1000, GT-P1000L, GT-P1000M, GT-P1000R, 
GT-P1000T, GT-P3100, GT-P5100, GT-P6200, GT-P6800, GT-P7100, GT-P7300, 
GT-P7320, GT-P7500, GT-S3650, GT-S3650C, GT-S3650H, GT-S3653, GT-S3653M,
 GT-S5230, GT-S5233, GT-S5260, GT-S5263, GT-S5330, GT-S5333, GT-S5360, 
GT-S5363, GT-S5369, GT-S5380B, GT-S5380D, GT-S5380L, GT-S5560, 
GT-S5560C, GT-S5560H, GT-S5560I, GT-S5570, GT-S5570B, GT-S5570I, 
GT-S5660, GT-S5660L, GT-S5660M, GT-S5660V, GT-S5670, GT-S5830, 
GT-S5830B, GT-S5830L, GT-S5830T, GT-S6500, GT-S6500D, GT-S7500, 
GT-S7500L, GT-S8000, GT-T359, GT-T669, SGH-I927, SGH-I987, P6201, 
P7500R, P7501, SC01C, SC02C, SGH-I589, SGH-I600, SGH-I607, SGH-I617, 
SGH-I637, SGH-I717, SGH-I717M, SGH-I727, SGH-I727R, SGH-I747, SGH-I777, 
SGH-I827, SGH-I896, SGH-I897, SGH-I900, SGH-I900L, SGH-I917, SGH-SC-01D,
 SGH-SC-02C, SGH-SC02D, SGH-T499, SGH-T589, SGH-T679, SGH-T759, 
SGH-T769, SGH-T839, SGH-T849, SGH-T859, SGH-T959, SGH-T959D, SGH-T989, 
SGH-T989D, SGH-T999,  SHW-M110S, SHW-M240S, SHW-M250S, SHW-M380k, 
SHW-M440s, SGH-T869 SGH-T959U, SGH-T969V *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported SFR Models*SFR114, SFR115, SFR 116i, SFR 116 Noir, SFR121, SFR122, 
SFR 132, SFR152, SFR231, SFR232, SFR241, SFR251, SFR251 Messenger, 
SFR261, SFR341, SFR343, SFR342, SFR344, SFR552, SFR1150, SFR3440, 
SFR101, SFR132, SFR151, SFR117 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Vodafone Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Vodafone Phones*Vodafone INDIA, Vodafone 1230(ZTE811), Vodafone 1231, 
Vodafone 150, Vodafone 155, Vodafone 246, Vodafone 250, Vodafone 330, 
Vodafone 331, Vodafone 331FM, Vodafone 345, Vodafone 252, Vodafone 350, 
Vodafone 351, Vodafone 353, Vodafone 354, Vodafone 355, Vodafone 455, 
Vodafone 540, Vodafone 541, Vodafone 543, Vodafone 553, Vdoafone 555, 
Vodafone 570 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Vodafone Modems*K2540, K3515, K3520, K3565, K3520, K3565, K4510, K4511, K4605, K5005 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported ZTE Models**NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for ZTE Android Phones by Cable*Blade, San Fransisco, San Fransisco II, Skate, Monte 
Carlo, Vivacity, T-Mobile Vivacity, Star Trail, Star Addict, Soft Stone,
 T28, Tureis, Turksell T1, V852, V859, V875, V880, V880+, V960, X60, 
X850, X876, Z990, Amigo, Movistar Class, V170 AUSTRIA, Global Z3 
standalone, A5, N61, XCD 35, P726G, P729V, P729B, P733N, P733K, P733T, 
Racer, Carl, E400, E821S, Libra, Link, ZTE Roamer, ZTE RTK  D1, Movistar
 Link, Movistar Prime, Movistar Class, Movistar Link, Movistar  Prime, 
SmartFren Wide, Atlas W, STARTTEXT2, ATLAS, Telenor Touch Plus, Touch  
Plus, TMN A7, F930, F951, Optimus Barcelona, SFR Star Trail II, Base 
Lutea, SoftBank  003Z, RedBull RMB One, DROID II by VIP Serbia, ZTE 
Acqua, R22, T22, V889D, Orange, P735T, P725, P733, P743, P743T, A21 
Plus, Amazing A1, P725A, P752D, P752E, P752T, Turkcell Maxi Plus 5, 
Vodafone Smart Chat, V9c Tablet, Movistar One, Momodesign MD Smart, 
TELSTRA T760, V760, V788D, V875, V889M *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for ZTE Android Phones via Calculation*BLADE, Orange San Fransisco, Racer, Mercury, X850, 
Bluebelt I, Bluebelt II,  P729B, Silverbelt, TMN-Sapo A5, TMN 500, Aeon,
 Eclipse, Link, Xiang, N61, Raise, T-Mobile Zest, Telstra Smart Touch 
T3020, TMN1200, V9 TABLET, MEGAFON CP09, V170 AUSTRIA, Vodafone - 
MOBILKOM, DELL XCD35, SCRIPT, STARNAUTE ANDROID  EDITION, T3020, 811, 
E810, Light, Light pro, Libra, Movistar match, Base Lutea,  Global Z3, 
Smart Netphone 701, Smartfren Wide, SoftBank 003Z, Tactile Internet 2, 
ZTE-U V880, Star Addict, Star Text, P743T *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for ZTE TMN Phones*Tmn easy 10, TMN Softstone, TMN500, TMN1200, TMN Sapo A5, TMN5000, TMN1210, ZTE 811 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for ZTE MTK Phones*A261, ZTE-G N295, ZTE-G R230, ZTE-G R231, ZTE-G N261, 
ZTE-G N281, ZTE-G  N285, Sage, ZTE-G R225, ZTE-G T202, TMN5000, T Mobile
 Vairy Touch, T Mobile Vairy Touch II, Zest, Zong R221, Zong R231, ZTE-G
 X760, ZTE-G X761, ZTE-G X930, ZTE-G X960, ZTE-G X990, ZTE-G Z533, ZTE-G
 X991, ZTE-G X672, ZTE-G S202, 810-E810, ZTE-G N290, ZTE-G X670, ZTE-G 
R321, T Mobile Vibe E200, AT&T R225  Go-Phone, ZTE-G R250, ZTE-G 
N220, ZTE-G S213, ZTE-G S203, ZTE Sydney, ZTE-G-R222, ZTE-G S215, ZTE-G 
R236, ZTE La poste, Viettel V6202, Coral 255,  Coral 550, Coral 555, 
Coral 725, Coral 850, ZTE-G Z525, ZTE-G R221, ZTE-G X671, ZTE-G X730, 
TMN easy 10, ZTE Beeline A100, ZTE-G R260, TMN EASY 50, ZTE-G R222, 
ZTE-G R228, ZTE-G S516, ZTE-G R236M, ZTE-G S511, ZTE-G S512, Coral 690, 
UT-Starcom GPF1134, ZTE Cute, ZTE Smile, F120, Coral 266, ZTE-G R235, 
R238 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Supported Palm Models*Palm Pixi, Palm Pixi Plus, Palm Pre, Palm Pre Plus, Palm Pre 2 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for QMobile*A11 MT6577, A12 MT6577, A50 MT6577, A60 MT6577, A80 
MT6577, A63 MT6572, A65 MT6572, A75 MT6572, A400  MT6572, X10 MT6572, 
X20 MT6572, X25 MT6572, X30 MT6572, X35 MT6572, X37 MT6572, X90 MT6572, 
A900i MT6582, M90 MT6582, M300 MT6582, Noir i10 MT6582, X250 MT6582, 
X300 MT6582, X350 MT6582, X450 MT6582, X500 MT6582, X60 MT6582, Noir i5i
  MT6582, Noir i5i Lite MT6582, Linq X70 V2 MT6582, Noir i6i MT6580, 
X700i MT6580 5.1, X1 MT6571, X2 MT6571, X5 MT6571, A20 MT6589, X900 
MT6592, x600 MT6592 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for RIVO Mobile*RHYTHM RX70 MT6582, RHYTHM  RX80 MT6582, RHYTHM RX150 MT6582, Rivo Rx55 MT6582, Rivo Phantom RX200 MT6582 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Haier*I70 MT6592 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Lenovo*A378t MT6572, A820 MT6589, S5000 MT6589 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Voice Mobile*Xtreme V40i MT6572, Xtreme V60 MT6589, Xtreme V70 MT6589 *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Support for Micromax*A315 MT6592, A102 MT6572, Panasonic Eluga L2 MT6735M *NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) - Package Content:*NCK Pro Dongle (NCK Dongle + UMT) – 1 pc.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's 
demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the 
list of cables and accessories coming together with the product. 
Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More
 details on the matter can be obtained from our sales managers.   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
18-05-2019 03:14 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

